# The HUMAN is tranced!



## Leaf (Aug 26, 2007)

HURRY - while she's under my command, whats my next move?








Combat Coordinator -

Bumble Bee


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't let mommy see that pic or she will bunny nap you! It's dangerous for you out here... You need to stay low, stay low I tell ya!

~Wiggles


----------



## Georgie (Aug 30, 2007)

gwoom her!! pick out stragly hairs wike the humins do to us! nibble her nose! go shteal all the tweats!!


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 30, 2007)

.....Stage a takeover! :biggrin2:

Hostage situation! 
Gimme all the treats or the lady gets it! 

~Butter


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 30, 2007)

Chew off her fingernails! They always do that to us! Why do they do that? 

Cloverbunny


----------



## Pipkin (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey! How'd you do that? I wanna do that to my human. Oh, the naughtiness I could get away with if I could only put her in a trance! :bunnydance:

~Pipkin


----------



## swanlake (Sep 23, 2007)

duh escape off da couch and explore!!! we do that even when mommie is not in a trance!!! :biggrin2:

-fuz and shadow


----------

